# Amazon Kindle



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone got one ?, where do you get books, any cheap places for the newer stuff :thumb:


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

I have one and I have only downloaded books from the amazon kindle store.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Other half got one a few weeks back, he loves it. Will PM you details of where to get cheap books :thumb:


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

You have a quite a few options. First off head on over to the mobileread forums for all the advice and info u need. Download a program called Calibre as this allows you to convert to other formats as long as the book isn't drm'd also a nice library facility. I personally like smashwords.com.

Also if you like older books there is the Guttenburg project which has free books.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

My gf has one and it's really good - the screen is amazingly paper like.

Having said that, I still prefer reading a real book.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

dominic84 said:


> My gf has one and it's really good - the screen is amazingly paper like.
> 
> Having said that, I still prefer reading a real book.


Yeh this is a present for the wife, she has seen a friends and is quite taken by it, plus i can de clutter the house of books too :thumb:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Just bought my misses one. She loves it and it's keeps her off my iPad :thumb:
I also bought her the leather case from amazon as it's comes with a little pullout led light. Case is a bit pricey though at £50 but is effective as the kindle screen doesn't light up.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> Anyone got one ?, where do you get books, any cheap places for the newer stuff :thumb:


GF has one. Excellent with 3G, download all over Europe. Kindle Store is good value. Belkin case is very good.

Screen amazingly paperlike. You will like it and other ebook readers are not as good IMO. Bit like Apple and other mp3 players.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

cotter said:


> Other half got one a few weeks back, he loves it. Will PM you details of where to get cheap books :thumb:


Any chance of a PM too :thumb:


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

gregb said:


> Any chance of a PM too :thumb:


+1 please :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I would never get one, you can't beat the feel of a book - it hasn't changed much since the beginnings of time


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

got one and love it, well worth the money. Travel a lot and its a lot more convenient and lighter than carrying books on a plane. Got a Speck Dustjacket case for it. Padded and makes it feel like a regular book.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im thinking of getting daughter one for when she goes to uni
whats the difference between the 2 models is it
a) one connects to pc to download a book
b)the other with wi fi can be done anywhere witout a computer

where can you get books other than kindle site

can she be able to get reference books??


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> im thinking of getting daughter one for when she goes to uni
> whats the difference between the 2 models is it
> a) one connects to pc to download a book
> b)the other with wi fi can be done anywhere witout a computer
> ...


Not quite, the cheaper one is wi-fi and you can download books via wi-fi or USB on PC. Or you can get the 3G version which does all of the above plus download via 3G when your out and about and not in a wi-fi hot spot.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect this post but I have what might seem a daft question.

I have a feeling one of these is going to be an Xmas gift to me, I've never used one,
are the people who've had one since the start of this post happy with it?

Can you 'swap' books, or once you've down loaded it - it's only for use on that kindle ( I hope that makes sense)


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Anyone got one ?, where do you get books, any cheap places for the newer stuff :thumb:


Husband bought me one last year for Christmas. I love it. No need to carry loads of heavy books on hols anymore! I've only downloaded from Amazon.

word of warning about covers - hubby bought me a lovely leather cover, which the kindle clips into. I was having problems with the not repsonding. eventually found out that the problem was caused by the metal clips on the cover. If I take it out of the cover when I use it then it is absolutely fine. Evidently this is a known problem.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

gordonpuk said:


> Sorry to resurrect this post but I have what might seem a daft question.
> 
> I have a feeling one of these is going to be an Xmas gift to me, I've never used one,
> are the people who've had one since the start of this post happy with it?
> ...


Yes you can swap books between Kindles. My son also has one and we have swapped a couple - dont ask me how - he's done it!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think if they are archived and both kindles are on the same account, then you just archive/ download to your heart's content.

I have the Kindle reader for the Mac and the iPhone though. So it may be different.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Interesting thread.

I'm thinking about getting one of these for the wife for Christmas. She's an avid reader but I'm getting the vibes from her that she prefers real books as opposed to Kindle-type devices.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Where do you put the bookmark?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

buckas said:


> I would never get one, you can't beat the feel of a book - it hasn't changed much since the beginnings of time


My wife's thoughts exactly.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Where do you put the bookmark?


I've downloaded the Kindle for PC this afternoon and had a play about.
I do like the ability to download the first pages of a book free.

To bookmark your place just right click and highlight it.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

buckas said:


> I would never get one, you can't beat the feel of a book - it hasn't changed much since the beginnings of time


I feel like that, plus books are cheaper, I tend to pickup 2nd hand from Amazon. Tesco had the new Pratchett going for £5 it was a lot more in Kindle version.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

It's a bit like CDs compared to MP3s - yes MP3s are VERY handy and you can store zillions but they just don't have that tactile feel of owning something "proper!" And like CDs, proper books have a little, indefinable "extra" that makes them special (plus CDs sound better than MP3s unless you have big bucks up-scaling software).

Yes - I am a bit of a Luddite at times!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

maestegman said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these for the wife for Christmas. She's an avid reader but I'm getting the vibes from her that she prefers real books as opposed to Kindle-type devices.


Must say I felt like that too before I had one. I thought I would only use it for on hols and travelling with work etc, to save carrying heavy books. In reality I use it much more as it is so convenient. Decide you want a book and all you need is to get internet access and as if by magic you ahve the book on your kindle and in your hands in seconds. Can't do that with real books. I do still read proper books but not nearly as much as i thought I would.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> It's a bit like CDs compared to MP3s - yes MP3s are VERY handy and you can store zillions but they just don't have that tactile feel of owning something "proper!" And like CDs, proper books have a little, indefinable "extra" that makes them special (plus CDs sound better than MP3s unless you have big bucks up-scaling software).
> 
> Yes - I am a bit of a Luddite at times!


It's what happened between Vinyl and CD's all over again!
Paper -v- Kindle, and as much as I love books, owning them, looking at them,
I expect that E-Books will win.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm the other view.

It's the text i love, not the book. Getting picked up and carried away on a narrative is not exclusive to paper.

Having it on my iPhone is even better. Waiting for the missus in the car at teh arranged time but she is late - Read your book then get disappointed when she turns up.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> I'm the other view.
> 
> It's the text i love, not the book. Getting picked up and carried away on a narrative is not exclusive to paper.
> 
> Having it on my iPhone is even better. Waiting for the missus in the car at teh arranged time but she is late - Read your book then get disappointed when she turns up.


For me a book is tactile, I've bought and enjoyed lots of books based on
the jacket, just looking through books and thought " Oh, that looks intresting"
At the moment I can't get enough of Jasper Fforde, I only found him because I was intrigued by the book cover. picked it up and read the back, can't really do that on Amazon, go browsing.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You can't hold it. but the book cover is there staring you in the face. Along with the blurb and reader reviews and recommendstions for what they are worth.

If you are reading on a computer, i agree, it's not the same. But, sitting on the sofa witha cuppa and the wife whilst reading my book trying not to listen to Eastenders has not changed bar what i am holding.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sure it'll come to a point where I won't have much choice, Vinyl over CD, 35mm over digital, analog TV over Sky, not always for the best and in 15yrs time
people wont believe we had to read books, I can imagine it would be good for schools, not having to buy physical books.
But I still enjoy walking around a book shop much more than browsing Amazon!
Ah well, back to the carehome, wonder what's on the home service tonight. . . . might be than funny Arthur Askey.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Certain books also have a smell that can't be copied by an electronic reader...


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Certain books also have a smell that can't be copied by an electronic reader...


That's exactly the point my wife makes. She works in the publication industry so has a professional as well as a personal take on books.

Perhaps there's a market for an app that provides smellovision?!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

maestegman said:


> That's exactly the point my wife makes. She works in the publication industry so has a professional as well as a personal take on books.
> 
> Perhaps there's a market for an app that provides smellovision?!


I just like owning books, I have shelves of them.
Yes, you can get all the info and cover from Amazon, if, you know what
your looking for or Amazon thinks you'll like.
Nothing like wandering around a book shop or rummaging about car boot sale.
Wonder what charity shops will do if E-books really do take over?
Don't get me wrong, I would use one I just wouldn't want it to
take over.
I also think there's some books it's not be very good for - service manuals, and I can speak with confidence on that, manufactures like Sony, JVC etc all went electronic over paper and it's awful, everyone thought it much better to have a good old paper manual, and catalogues, rather sit down with a Argos catalogue than browse on-line!


----------

